# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Mevlana iran Misyoneri

## iputisamo

Mevlana İran Misyoneri idi

27.04.2002 Tarihli "Ceviz Kabuğu" programına, konuyla ilgisi dolayısıyla Prof. Dr. Mikail Bayramğda katıldı. Telefon bağlantısı ile yayına katılan ve Mevlana ve Mevlevilik üzerine görüşlerini aktaran Bayram, program sunucusunun daha önce hiç duymadığı fakat İKTİBAS okurunun yakındığı bildiği görüşlerini söyleyince "kızılca kıyamet" koptu. Bu ilginç tartışmayı bilgilerinize sunmakta yarar gördük.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Profesör Doktor Mikail Bayram hattımızda.
İyi geceler Sayın Bayram.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- İyi geceler efendim.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Buyurunuz, sizin bir bilim adamı olarak görüşlerinizi rica ediyorum; Konya Selçuk üniversitesi Tarih Bölümü Başkanısınız, buyurun.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, öncelikle oradaki konuşmacı arkadaşları selamlıyorum ve anladığım kadarıyla da, bana, daha çok Mevlana ve Mevlana etrafındaki oluşumlarla ilgili sorular tevcih ediliyor. Bu münasebetle adımdan söz edildi, onun için ben bu konuya yönelmek durumundayım. Tabii, bu konuyu işlerken de, elbette tarihçi olmam hasebiyle tarihi olaylarla paralel olarak konuyu izah etmeye çalışacağım. Az önce konuşmacılar da söylediler, 1243 yılında Moğollar Kösedağ zaferini kazandıktan sonra Anadolu'yu istila ettiler. Hatta Erzurum'da, Erzincan'da, Tokat'ta, Sivas'ta, Kayseri'de büyük katliamlar yaptılar, yağma hareketleri yaptılar ve özellikle Tokat'ta, Moğol Ordu Komutanı Baycu Noyan Kayseri'yi muhasara ettiği zaman, Kayseri çevresinde toplanmış olan Moğol askerleri arasında Mevlana'nın hocası şems-i Tebrizi'nin müritleri de mevcut idi. Bunlara Kalenderiler tabir ederler. şems-i Tebrizi bir Kalenderi dervişidir, bir Kalenderi şeyhidir. Hatta bu Kalenderiler, Moğollarla birlikte Kayseri surlarından gedik açıp şehre girmeye çalışıyorlardı. Ve şehre girdikten sonra da Moğollar burada çok büyük bir katliam yaptılar. Eğer tarihçiler mübalağa etmiyorlarsa, onbinlerle ifade edilen Ahi ve Türkmenler burada katliama tabi tutuldular. Ahiler ve Türkmenler burada katliama tabi tutulurlarken, Mevlana'nın hocası olan Kayseri'deki Seyyid Burhaneddin'in, eteğine paralar, altınlar saçtılar. Buradan şunu demek istiyorum: Kalenderi dervişler ve Mevlana'nın hocaları olan kişiler çok daha önceden Moğollarla irtibat halindeydiler ve Moğollarla teşriki mesai ediyorlardı ve özellikle de şems-i Tebrizi ve şems-i Tebrizi gibi olan bazı kişileri de ajan olarak istihdam ediyorlardı. Olay sadece Mevlana'yla sınırlı değil, şems-i Tebrizi'yi de ajan olarak kullanıyorlardı. şems-i Tebrizi Moğol ajanı idi ve Moğol ordularının içindeydi.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, siz kocaman bir üniversitenin Tarih Bölümü Başkanısınız.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet efendim.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Tarihi bir bilgiyi veriyorsunuz, kaynağınızı da verin lütfen.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Kaynağını da vereyim. Bakın, İbni Bibi, Cavlaki dervişleri Moğollarla birlikte Kayseri surlarından gedik açmaya çalıştıklarını İbni Bibi söyler. Tarihi vesikaları da o zaman yeri geldikçe söyleyeyim. Ve yine Mevlevi kaynaklar, Moğollar Kayseri'de bu kadar büyük bir katliam yaptıktan sonra Seyyid Burhaneddin'e paralar verdiler ve nitekim Seyyid Burhaneddin'in türbesini de, bu olaydan iki sene sonra Seyyid Burhaneddin vefat etti, Seyyid Burhaneddin'in türbesini de Moğollar inşa ettiler.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- şems-i Tebrizi'nin Moğolların ajanı olduğunu söylediniz, onun kaynağını sormuştum.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- şimdi ona geleceğim. şimdi mademki kaynağını soruyorsanız hemen söyleyeyim.
Bakın, şems-i Tebrizi'nin "Makalat" diye bir eseri var. şemsi Tebrizi'nin Makalat'ını okursanız, orada birçok yerlerde Moğollar'la ilgili olarak şems-i Tebrizi Moğollara muhalif olanlarla mücadele etmektedir.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama, yani bu ajan olmasını mı gerektiriyor? 

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, Moğolların aleyhinde bulunanlara şiddetle hakaret ederek onları susturmaya çalışmaktadır.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Burada bu mu kaynağınız?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, budur kaynağım; ama ileride yine kaynaklarımı söyleyeceğim. Mevlana'ya gelince kaynakları daha detaylandıracağım.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama yapmayın; yani bugün de, işte Avrupa Birliği konusunda bilim adamları, gazeteciler farklı görüş savunuyor, birbirlerini eleştiriyorlar, suçlayanlar var; o zaman birbirlerini eleştiren insanlara hep ajan mı diyeceksiniz? Yani, Tarih Bölümü Başkanı bir profesör olarak şems-i Tebrizi'nin Makalat eserinde Moğollara övgüler var ve onlara karşı çıkanlara ağır eleştiriler var diye, siz buradan yola çıkarak bir bilim adamı duyarlılığıyla, sorumluluğuyla şems-i Tebrizi'yi ajan olarak mı değerlendiriyorsunuz? Sayın Bayram...

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- ... Moğolların ajanıdır demektir. Nitekim, bir kaynak da söyleyeyim size... Teşriigulervah adında bir eserimiz var. Bunu yazan Anadolu'lu bir kadıdır. O kadı, bazı şeyhlerin, bazı dervişlerin, özellikle de Kalenderi dervişlerin Moğollara ajanlık görevi yaptıklarını söylüyor. Mesela Barak Baba'yı söylüyor, adını vererek, "Bu Kalenderi derviş Moğolların ajanıydı" diyor, "Mahmut Hanğın ajanıydı" diyor.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Mevlana'ya gelelim; şems-i Tebrizi'yi konuşuyoruz, onu söyleyin.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- şems-i Tebrizi'yi konuşalım. şems-i Tebrizi, Makalat'ında birçok yerlerde, bir yerde değil birçok yerlerde Moğolların aleyhinde konuşanları susturuyor. Moğollara alt yapı yapmaya çalışıyor, Anadolu insanını Moğollara itaat etmeye çağırıyor. Mevlana da bunu yapıyor.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yani buradan ne sonuç çıkar ki?..

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Dolayısıyla, "Mevlana Moğol ajanı olamaz" çırpınışları, bu çırpınışlar boşa olan çırpınışlardır, hiç kimse bunu inkar edemez. Bakın,Mevlana "Fihi Ma Fih" adlı eserinde, eğer önünüzde varsa açıp okuyun, ben tercümesinden söyleyeyim, sayfa 100-103 sayfaları; orada Moğolların Reisi Cengiz Han için diyor ki Mevlana; Cengiz Han, Allah'tan mesaj aldı ve Allah'tan aldığı mesajla Cenabı Allah Cengiz Hana demiş ki, "Halkını, kavmini topla, şu zalim Harzemşahlar ülkesine yürü, onları kahret." Dolayısıyla, bakın bu olay, bu olayı Mevlana'nın kendisi anlatıyor, başkaları Mevlana hakkında anlatmış değil bunu. Ve az önce siz söylediniz, Mevlana'nın Moğollar hakkında söylediği bir söz söyleyin dediniz, işte ben onu söylüyorum. Bu sadece bir tanesidir.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki nasıl oluyor Sayın Bayram, nasıl oluyor, bu dediğinizi belki başka kaynaklarla da destekleyeceksiniz, eğer ikna olmazsa Sayın Zeybek de sorar size, ben de şimdi soruyorum; peki, bunların doğru olduğunu varsaysanız bile, nasıl oluyor da bu kadar tutulabiliyor Mevlana, bu kadar gönüllerde yer edebiliyor? Bunun açıklaması şu mudur... Biz 2002 yılında yaşıyoruz, bu olay 1243 yılında ya da ne bileyim 13'üncüyüzyılda olmuştur, yani "o güne bakarak bugün değerlendirme yapmak yanlıştır" şeklinde mi cevap veriyorsunuz?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Oraya da geleyim, Fakat, öncelikle elimize aldığımız bu konuyu, bu meseleyi bir halledelim, çünkü çok itirazlar oldu, bu meseleyi biraz vuzuha kavuşturayım. şimdi, şems-i Tebrizi 1244 yılında Konya'ya geldi, Mevlana ile görüşmeleri oldu.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir şey soracağım, pardon. Bu görüşlerinizi, söylediklerinizi ve şu anda söyleyeceklerinizi bilimsel platformlarda daha önce tartıştınız mı?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Tabii tabii, yazdım ben bunları, ben bunları defalarca yazdım.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bunları ilk defa söylemiyorsunuz yani.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hayır efendim, ilk defa söylemiyorum, 30 senedir yazdım...

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Nasıl tepkiler aldınız diğer bilim adamlarından?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hulki Bey, 30 senedir bunları yazıyorum, bugüne kadar bir Allah'ın kulu bir satır cümleyle bana itiraz edemedi, itiraz etmeleri de mümkün de değildir. şimdi bakın, Mevlana'nın eserinden örnekler vereyim, çok önemli bir örnek vereyim. Moğol Hükümdarı, İlhanlı Hükümdarı Hulagu Han Bağdat'ı fethettikten sonra, Bağdat'ta son Halifenin oğlu Ez-Zahir Billah Mısır'a kaçtı ve Baybars ile birlikte Mısır'da halifeliğini ilan etti. şimdi Mevlana Mesnevi'sinde "Mısır Halifesinin Hikayesi" diye bir hikaye anlatır ve çok terbiyesizce bir hikayedir, ben burada ifade etmiyorum. üünkü, o kabak hikayesinden daha edep dışı bir hikayedir. Orada mesela Mevlana Sultan Baybars'ı ve Mısır'a kaçan Ez-Zahir Billah'ı tahkir ediyor, rezil etmeye çalışıyor ve böylece Hulagu Hanı desteklemeye çalışıyor. Bakın yine Mevlevi eserlerde, Menakıbıl Arif'inde anlatıyor, bunu teyiden başka bir şey de var. Menakıbıl Arif'inde diyor ki, Mevlana etrafındakilere şu mesajı veriyordu: Diyordu ki, "Hulagu Han Bağdat'ı muhasara ettiği zaman askerlerine emir verdi, üç gün üç gece atlarına ve askerlere yemek yedirmediler, atlara su ve ot yedirmediler, yem vermediler. Atların tutmuş olduğu bu oruç hürmetine Cenabı Allah Bağdat'ın fethini Hulagu Hana müyesser kıldı." Bunu Mevlana anlatıyor, Mevlana'dan naklen veriyor. Başkaları bunları yazıp da Mevlana'ya veya Mevlana'nın çevresine iftira etmiş veya hakaret etmiş değil, bunları kendi eserlerinde yazıyorlar. Sonra Mevlana'nın kişiliği ve şahsiyetiyle ilgili de bir şeyler söylendi. Mevlana, Mansur Hallaç gibi, Bayezdid-i Bestami gibi, Ebul Hasan Garagani gibi, şakıki Belkı gibi İranlı, İran kültürünün ürünü olan mutasavvıfların yolunda bir mutasavvıftır ve bu mutasavvıflar HulÃ»liye mezhebindendir, Mevlana da HulÃ»liye mezhebindendir. Bakın, Meslevi'sinde Bayezid-i Bestami hikayesi var. Orada Mevlana HulÃ»l felsefesini anlatır.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ne demek HulÃ»l felsefesi?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- HulÃ»l felsefesi, yani Allah insanlara hulÃ»l eder. Bu Hristiyanlıktan gelme bir inançtır da. üünkü, Hristiyanlıkta biliyorsunuz, apoklif Hristiyan mezheplerde diyorlar ki, özellikle Nasuriler diyorlar ki, "Hazreti İsa bir beşer olarak dünyaya geldi, fakat sonra Cenabı Allah Hazreti İsa'ya hulÃ»l etti ve Hazreti İsa'nın şahsiyeti ilah oldu, Allah oluverdi." Böyle bir mezhep var. İşte bu anlayışın İslam dünyasındaki uzantısı da HulÃ»liyecilerdir.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Mevlana'nın bir rubaiyesi var, bakın ne söylüyor, belki bugünleri görerek söylemiş, belki o günler için söyledi. Diyor ki, "Ben hep yaşadım kul olarak Kur'ana, topraktım ömrümce Muhammed yoluna..."

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- "Men deste-i Kur'an'a mekta candarem, men hak-i pay-i Muhammed'i muhtarım"; bunları bana okumayın, bunları bana okumayın, ben onların Farsçasını okudum Hulki Bey.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, izin verin de Türkçesini okuyayım. Diyor ki Mevlana; "Ben hep yaşadım kul olarak Kur'ana, topraktım ömrümce Muhammed yoluna. Gerçeklerden apayrı anlam çıkaran haksızdır, usanç verir bu sözlerle bana" diyor. Acaba gerçeklerden farklı bir anlam mı çıkarıyorsunuz?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- ünce bu rubai, bu dörtlük Mevlana'nın Divan-ı Kebir'indedir. Bakın, bu Divan-ı Kebir denilen eser Mevlana'ya ait bir eser değildir. Ben Divanı Kebir'in, orijinal başlığıyla söyleyeyim; Divan-ı Kebir Ezan-ı Mevlana Mis" başlığıyla. Divanı Kebir Mevlana'nın eseri değildir. İran'da bir tebliğ sundum ve İranlı bilim adamları, bilim çevreleri benim bu tezimi kabullendiler ve sonra kendileri, özellikle İran'da çok tanınan Abdulkerim Suruş Bey, benim bu telkinlerimden sonra Divanı Kebir'de Mevlana'ya ait olan şiirlerin miktarı yüzde 30 veya yüzde 40 miktarındadır. Dolayısıyla, Divan-ı Kebir'den bazı şeyleri okudukları zaman, Divan-ı Kebir'in Mevlana'ya ait olmadığını da bilmeleri gerekir. Birtakım yanlışlıklar yapılıyor...

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Demin okuduğum sözler ona ait değil mi?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hayır, Divan-ı Kebir ona ait değil.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, şu sözlerde mi ona ait değil? Bakın, diyor ki, sizin eleştirilerinize burada olmadığı için sözleriyle, eseriyle cevap verecek tabii; diyor ki, "ülkem bu benim, yerim bu, yurdum işte, geldim nicedir kök saldım memlekete. Düşman gibi görseniz de düşman değilim, ben Hintçe konuşsam bile Türküm yine de" diyor.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, hele o hiç, o hiç Mevlana'ya ait değil. üünkü Mevlana'nın o orijinal Divan-ı Kebir nüshalarında da bu mevcut değil.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama bakın, bunu da yazan kim, onu da söyleyeyim size. şimdi bunu yazan, Türkiye'nin, Sayın Zeybek'in de eski meslektaşı, Türkiye'nin ilk Kültür Bakanı Talat Halman'ın Türkiye İş Bankası'ndan çıkan Candan Cana isimli kitabı, Sayın Halman yazıyor bunu.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben onları biliyorum.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yani, Türkiye'nin ilk Kültür Bakanı, şu anda Bilkent'te öğretim üyesi, kocaman İş Bankası yayın yapıyor, bunları bilmiyor da Mevlana'nın eseri diye mi bize yutturuyor.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Onlar, evet maalesef maalesef.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yapmayın.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- üok üzülerek söyleyeyim, bugüne kadar hep Mevlana hakkında yalanlar uyduruldu.

NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK- şimdi Hocanın yalan uydurmadığını kim biliyor.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ben de onu soracaktım. Bir dakika, sizin mi doğru söylediğinizi, Talat Halman'ın mı, İş Bankası yayınlarının mı, bugüne kadar okuduğumuz Mevlana kitapları mı, hangisinin yanlış, hangisinin doğru olduğunu nasıl anlayacağız?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben diyorum ki, bakın Mevlana'nın Divanının orijinal nüshası Mevlana Dergahında bulunuyor. Divan-ı Kebir'in iki tane orijinal nüshası orada var. Bu rubai orijinal nüshalarda mevcut değil. Sonradan Mevlana'ya uydurulmuş, izafe edilmiş şiirlerdir. Divan-ı Kebir böyle oluşmuş. Divan-ı Kebir aslında bir antolojidir. Ben Divan-ı Kebir'de 18 ayrı şairin şiirlerinin bulunduğunu tespit ettim. Bu şairler arasında Mevlana'dan sonra yaşamış olan şairler de var. Hatta Divan-ı Kebir'de Mevlana'dan sonraki olaylara, Mevlana'nın ölümünden 7 sene, 10 sene sonraki olaylara değinen şiirler var. O şiirler Mevlana'ya ait değildir. Bunları her bilen konuştuğu için, maalesef ayakları da yere basmadığı için, bu sefer Mevlana hakkında uydurma haberler, uydurma bilgiler yaydılar. Maalesef Türkiye, işte o yalan bilgilerle hayatiyetini sürdürmeye çalışıyor veya bilim çevreleri o yalanlarla hayatiyetlerini sürdürmeye çalışıyorlar.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- şimdi diyelim ki bunların hepsi yalan, bir tek siz doğrusunuz, öyle bir varsayımda bulunalım. Bunun neresi kötü? Diyelim ki, Mevlana diye birisi de yok, bunun hepsi mitolojik bir hikaye, öyle olduğunu varsayalım, ama bugün herkes buna inanıyor. Hem Mevlana'ya inanıyor, hem Mevlana'nın bu sözleri söylediğine inanıyor. Diyelim ki, size göre hem Mevlana yok veya var ama, o dönemde, 13'üncü yüzyılda Moğolların ajanıydı, ama bugün bizim toplum olarak inandığımız Mevlana'nın yeri yüce bir yerde. Bunun ne sakıncası var, toplumsal birlik bütünlüğü sağlayıcı bir unsur değil mi? Yabancılar bizim hep değerlerimizi alıp...

İSMAİL NACAR- O zaman böyle bir program yapmayın Hulki Bey, yani gerçek Mevlana'yı halka tanıtmayın.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir dakika, bir dakika. Değerlerimize hep sahip çıkıp elimizden alıyor. Biz bunun etrafında birleşsek, bu yalan da olsa güzel sözler değil mi, yani bunun ne sakıncası var?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, ben esas onu tebarüz ettirmeye çalışıyorum. şimdi, Mevlana zamanında Anadolu'da bir grup insanlar, bir grup aydınlar Moğolları destekliyorlardı.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bugünü soruyorum.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bir kısım insanlar da Moğol emperyalizmine karşı isyan ediyorlar, genellikle Ahiler ve Türkmenler Moğol iktidarına karşı isyan durumundaydılar. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana o dönemde Moğolların yanında yer alarak Türkmenlerle mücadele etmiştir. Hacı Bektaş'a ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur, Nasrettin Hoca'ya ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur, Sadrettin Konavi'ye ağır ağır hakaretlerde bulunmuştur.

NAMIK KEMAL ZEYBEK- Hacı Bektaş'a nerede hakaret etmiş, öğrenebilir miyiz; evet, sorun onu.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bütün bunları yaparken hedefi, Moğollara hizmet etmektir. Moğollar da kendisine para veriyorlar. Bakın, bir defasında Moğol Veziri Tacettin bir defasında Mevlana'ya 700 dinar para gönderdi ve bu gönderdiği paralar da, Türkmenlerin mallarını müsadere etmiş, Türkmenlerin mallarından, müsadere ettiği mallardan Mevlana'ya 700 dinar göndermiş. 700 dinar 70 deve parasıdır.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, bugünü soruyorum, şimdi 13'üncü yüzyılı bırakın, 800-900 sene geçmiş aradan.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Moğollar Mevlana'yı desteklediler, onu söylemek istedim. Moğollar Mevlana'yı desteklediler, Mevlana'yı Anadolu'nun şeyhi, "şeyh-i Rum" yaptılar. Mevlana'ya intisap etmeyenlerin şeyhliğini kabul etmediler, özel bir ferman çıkardılar.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, bir daha söylüyorum, olmazsa sözü alacağım sizden. Bir daha soruyorum, bugüne gelin, yani Moğolları bıraktık 800 sene önceden.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Bugüne gelince, ben bugünü de söyleyeyim mademki ısrar ediyorsunuz. Mevlana'yı bugün reklama eden, Mevlana'yı anlatan bizim yerli ulema değildir. Mevlana'yı Avrupalılar lanse ediyorlar.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Niye, Avrupalılar Moğol soyundan mı geliyor?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- şundan dolayı: üünkü, Mevlana'nın felsefesinde emperyalizme yatkın insan yetiştirme Mevlana'nın hedefidir. O dönemde Moğollar Moğol emperyalizmine yatkın insan tipi yetiştiriyordu, yetiştirmeye çalışıyordu, dolayısıyla Mevlana'nın felsefesi bu yönüyle Anadolu insanını Batı emperyalizme yatkın hale getirme çalışmalarıdır.

İSMAİL NACAR- Misyoner faaliyetleri de onun için giriyor, oradan giriyor.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Dolayısıyla, bunu Nicolson gayet iyi biliyor, bunu Anna Masalla gayet iyi biliyor, Annamary Schimmel gayet iyi biliyor; dolayısıyla Avrupalıların Mevlana'ya sahip çıkmaları Anadolu'yu sömürgeleştirme felsefesinin bir uzantısıdır.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Yapmayın, çok şaşırtıcı şeyler söylediniz Sayın Bayram.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet efendim.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bir dakikanızı rica ediyorum. şimdi Avrupalı olmayan, Türk olan birisi var hattımızda, az önce bağlanmıştı, Sayın Bayraktar Bayraklı.
Bu görüşlere zannediyorum katılmıyor; Sayın Bayraklı, buyurun cevap rica ediyorum sizden.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- şimdi ben, çok insanlar üzerine duruldu bu gece, ben bu açıdan çok üzüldüm. Yani, Mevlana şöyle dedi, dedi de yok, dedisi yok, Mevlana şöyleymiş, Ahmet Yesevi böyleymiş, Muhiddin Arabi böyleymiş. Hiçbir tanesi fikirlerine, sistemlerine, onların ortaya koyduğu düşüncelere gitmediler. Bakın, orada arkadaşımız Esat Bey, "İnsan, konuşan Tanrı'dır" dedi, burada şirk var. İnsan Allah'ı inkar ettiği zaman yine Allah mı konuşuyor, insanı gıybet ettiği zaman Allah mı konuşuyor? Yapmayın bu işi. Bu adamın görüşlerini tezyif etmeniz lazım, bunları çürütmeniz lazım. Orada yanlış konuşuyor, siz hala Mevlana oldu Moğolcu, olmadı Moğolcu; bu mesele midir? Orada felsefe üretmeniz lazım, düşünce üretmeniz lazım. Kişiler üzerinde durdunuz, tasavvufun prensiplerini, ilkelerini, insanı olgunlaştırmasından bahsetmediniz, tuttunuz insanlarla kişilerle uğraştınız. Bakınız, Mikail Bayram tarihçi bir adam, Mevlana tezyif etmek için, küçültmek için, Avrupalılar Mevlana'yı bunun için konuşuyor, tutuyormuş, emperyalizmciymiş. Mevlana'nın kitaplarını okudu mu Allah aşkına? Nasıl okudu bunları da, nasıl anladı bunları da bu felsefelerden nasıl emperyalizm felsefesi çıkartıyor; ben bunu anlayamıyorum. Bakınız, ben Divan-ı Kebir hakkında bir doçentlik tezi yaptırdım, Mesnevi hakkında doktora tezi yaptırdım, Fihi Ma Fih hakkında master tezi yaptırdım, Mecalis-i Saba'sı hakkında master tezi yaptırdım. Baştan aşağıya Mevlana'nın kitaplarını okumuş biriyim ben; yapmayın bu işi, Allah aşkına yapmayın. Kur'an-ı kerimi tamamen konuşturuyor Mevlana, farkında değilsiniz. Tuttunuz efendim, Mevlana Moğol şeyiymiş, emperyalizm yapmış; ne alakası var Allah aşkına yahu? Böyle bir sistem, bu kadar büyük bir filozofa, bu kadar büyük bir filozofun karşısına, bir düşünür, bir mütefekkirin aleyhine nasıl konuşur bir tarih kürsüsü profesörü, benim aklım almıyor. Tarihçi olduğu için felsefesini anlamıyor adamın. Yani, Mevlana'nın felsefesini anlamadığı için, Fihi Ma Fih'yi nasıl savunuyor. Fihi Ma Fih'in özü nedir? Ne diyor Fihi Ma Fih'te? İnsan eşittir düşünce. "Düşünmeyen adam hayvandır" diyor. Düşünceyi bu kadar öne çıkaran, aklı bu kadar öne çıkaran Mevlana'yı nasıl kalkar emperyalist söylersiniz. Mesnevi'sinde sevgi, insan sevgisini işliyor, Divan-ı Kebir'inde ilahi aşkı işliyor; siz nasıl böyle konuşuyorsunuz Mevlana hakkında "emperyalist felsefe yapılmıştır", benim aklım almıyor. Bunlar nasıl ilim adamlarıdır, nasıl düşünürdür bunlar, nasıl kitap yazıyorlar ben anlamıyorum. Bir insanın aleyhine, bir insanı tezyif etmek için, kötülemek için böyle konuşulur mu?..

İSMAİL NACAR- İlmi hareket ettiğin zaman anlayacaksın Hoca; belgeli ve bilimsel konuştuğun anda anlayacaksın.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Esat Bey, orada bir söz söyledi, bak onun üzerine konuşsanıza.

İSMAİL NACAR- Esat Beyin tahribatı devede tüy bile değil, esas tahribat orada.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- "İnsan konuşan bir Tanrı'dır" diyor.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Hulki Bey, müsaade edin cevap vereyim.

İSMAİL NACAR- Esas tahribat orada.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Bunun üzerine konuşsanıza, o insanla konuşsanıza. Bırakın şimdi bu fertleri, kişileri.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Efendim, Bayraktar Bayraklı arkadaşım kendisini tasavvufçu addediyor, tasavvufu bildiğini söylüyor, fakat konuşmalarından öyle anlıyorum ki tasavvuftan hiç haberi yok.

İSMAİL NACAR- Doğru.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlana İrancıdır, İranlıdır ve İrani tasavvufun mümessilidir. Bakın Ahmet Yesevi'den söz ediyor, Ahmet Yesevi de Türkmendir, Türk mutasavvıfıdır, Türk kültürüne uyumlu olan bir tasavvufi harekettir. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana İranlıdır. Türkçe bilmez. Kendisi Türkçe bilmediği gibi oğulları da, oğlu da Türkçe bilmiyor. Müteaddit yerlerde de söylerler.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ne sakıncası var bunun?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Yani, Türk mutasavvıf değil, İranlıdır, İran tasavvufunun Anadolu'daki temsilcisidir.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayram, işi bu tarafa götürürseniz, Hazreti Muhammed de Türk değildi, o da Arapça konuşurdu.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Onun için söylemiyorum Hulki Bey, yani İran tandanslı, İran kültürünün mahsulü olan bir mutasavvıftır, onu söylemek istiyorum. Dolayısıyla...

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- O zaman da Hazreti Muhammed'i Araptır diye eleştirebilirsiniz.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Anadolu'ya geldiği zaman da, Anadolu'da ve çevresinde İrani bir çevre vardı. O İrani çevrelere hitap ediyordu. Daha sonra Moğollara hitap etti, Moğollara hizmet etti, hayatı boyunca Moğollara hizmet etti, sadece kendisi de değil oğulları da. üok önemli bir şey söyleyeyim. Mevlana, oğlu Alaaddin üelebi'yi Moğollara karşı isyan ettiği için oğlu Alaaddin üelebi'yi bir müridine öldürttürdü, oğlunun cenaze namazını dahi kılmadı; bakın, bunu biliyorlar mı? üyle Mevlana havarisi kesiliyorlar; Mevlana oğlunu öldürtmüş, oğlunun cenaze namazını dahi kılmamıştır. Bunu Mevlevi kaynakların hepsi yazar.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, ben şimdi sorumu sorayım, bu da önemli bir şey; bugün dünya üzerinde Moğolların devamı olan bir ırk, bir devlet var mı? Yoksa bu mitolojik bir tartışmadan ibaret mi şu anda konuştuğumuz?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Moğolistan var, bugünkü Moğolistan Moğolların devamıdır.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Hulki Bey...

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Sayın Bayraklı, buyurun.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Ben kendimi mutasavvıfçı olarak söylemedim, bir defa ben mutasavvıfçıyım demedim, ben tasavvufun bir İslam düşüncesi olduğunu söyledim, Mevlana'nın bir İslam düşünürü olduğunu söyledim, bir mutasavvıf olduğunu söylemedim. Bir İslam düşünürüdür bu kişi, filozoftur. Bu ister İranlı olsun, nereli olursa olsun, bu arkadaşımız Mevlana'nın satırlarından hangi ayetlere işaret ettiği hakkında bir çalışma yapmış mıdır?

İSMAİL NACAR- Tamamını ezbere bilir.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Alakası yok, sen hangi ayetlere işaret ettiğini biliyor musunuz?
Bu Mikail kardeşimiz, acaba Mevlana'nın satırlarından hangi ayetlere telmihte bulunduğunu hiç düşündü mü acaba? Mevlana'nın Kur'an bilgisine ne kadar sahip olduğunu biliyor mu acaba?

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Tamam, cevabını alalım.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Biz İranlı olduğu için, İranlı olabilir, biz onu savunmuyoruz, biz Batılı bir düşünürü de savunuyoruz, biz John Duvi'yi de savunuyoruz, biz John Lock'u da savunuyoruz, Descartes'ı da savunuyoruz.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Kardeşim, Mevlana HulÃ»liye mezhebindendir.

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Kaldı ki Mevlana bir İslam düşünürüdür. Yok oğlunu öldürmüş, yok şunu öldürmüş; kardeşim, Allah aşkına siz bırakın bunları, biz Mevlana'nın felsefesini ortaya koyalım, iyi taraflarını, kötü taraflarını, felsefesinin İslama uygun olanını, olmayanını, insan doğasına aykırı olanını, olmayanını ortaya çıkaralım, bunu tartışalım. Mevlana Moğolcuymuş, değilmiş, bunlar bize bir şey kazandırmaz, bugünkü insanlığın problemlerinden bir şey çözmez. Eğer biz ilim adamıysak, Mevlana'nın düşüncelerini ortaya yere koyalım. Mevlana şurada haklıdır, şurada haksızdır diyelim, şurada hata yaptı, burada İslamidir, burada İslam dışıdır. Yok İranlıymış, neymiş, ne olursa olsun beni ilgilendirmez. Ben onun Müslümanlığını kabul ediyorum, Müslüman düşünürdür, İslam düşünürüdür ve büyük bir filozoftur ve metafizik felsefesinde doruk noktasındadır; ben bunu söylüyorum.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, Sayın Bayram katılıyor mu acaba buna?

PROF.DR. BAYRAKTAR BAYRAKLI- Bu kadar.İyi akşamlar diliyorum efendim.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- İyi akşamlar Sayın Bayraklı.
Sayın Bayraklı'nın bu sözlerine katılıyor musunuz Sayın Bayram?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlana büyük bir filozoftur, Mevlana büyük bir şairdir; ben bunlara hiçbir şey demiyorum. Mevlana, son derece hayal gücü yüksek olan bir şairdir. Ben Mevlana'yı 18 yaşından beri orijinal eserlerinden okuyorum, öyle yamalı bohça gibi de değil, tertipli olarak, düzenli olarak okumuşumdur. Dolayısıyla, Mevlana'nın felsefesine gelince, Mevlana'nın felsefesi, az önce dedim, HulÃ»liye felsefesine mensuptur; birinci husus bu. Tasavvuf yolunda ise, tasavvufi meslek ve meşrebinde ise, "Seyri SülÃ»ki Enfüsi" yolunu tutan bir mutasavvıftır.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Nedir Türkçesi bunun?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Seyri SülÃ»ki Enfüsi'nin anlamı şudur: İnsanların, müritlerin kendi benliklerini düşünerek ruhlarındaki derinlikleri teşhis etmeye çalışmak suretiyle onlara o yönde zikirler, vird'ler yaptırmak suretiyle onlara belli bir kıvam vermeye çalışan bir tasavvufi mekteptir, tasavvufi eğitim metodudur.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Aynı zamanda bir tarikattır diyebilir misiniz?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Tarikat değil, hayır, Mevlana bir tarikat kurmadı. Mevlana bir feylesof olarak Mevlevi tarikatının fikir birikimini yapmış bir adamdır. Sadece kendisi de değil, babası da öyledir, şems-i Tebrizi de öyledir...

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki, şu anda tarikat mıdır? şu anda nedir Mevlevilik?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Mevlevilik şu anda bir tarikattır, ayini, tertibi, düzeni olan bir tarikattır. Sonra Hulki Bey, bir hususu ihmal etmememiz lazım. Daha sonraki asırlarda, Osmanlılar çağında Mevlevi tarikatı bir Türk tarikatı haline dönüştü. üünkü, Mevlevi tarikatına giren Türk mütefekkirler, Türk fikir adamları Mevlevi tarikatının yolunu, yöntemini değiştirdiler, hatta Nakşibendiliğe yaklaştırdılar; bu ayrı bir şey. Fakat ben Mevlana'nın fikriyatı üzerinde duruyorum, Mevlana'nın düşüncesi üzerinde duruyorum, ben Mevlana'nın Anadolu'ya ne verdiğini, neler sunduğunu belirlemeye çalışıyorum.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Ama şu anda Mevlanacılık, Mevlevilik zararlı bir felsefe mi?

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Evet, zararlı bir felsefedir.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Bugün?..

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- üünkü, az önce bakın Gazali'yi tenkit ettiler, haklı olarak tenkit ettiler, Mevlana işte o yolun adamıdır. Sezgici bir filozoftur, akla muhaliftir. Mevlana, "Aklı Kur'an kundrahim Mustafa" dediği zaman, "aklı Mustafa'nın yoluna hayran et" dediği zaman akliyeciliği yermektedir. Mesnevi'indeki kel papağan hikayesinde akliyecileri yermektedir. Bunları okuyanlar anlamıyorlar. Bakın, Bayraklı işte bunu okumalıdır, bunları okumalıdır. Mevlana Mesnevi'sinde, ismini de vererek Fahreddin-i Razi'ye hakaret etmektedir, Fahrettin-i Razi'yi tahkir etmektedir. Neden dolayı? Akliyeci olmasından dolayıdır. Dolayısıyla, Anadolu'nun fikren geri kalmasında, Anadolu'nun ilmen geri kalmasında, Ahiliğin dağılmasında... Mevlana'nın adamları Ahi Evran'ı öldürdüler, oğluyla beraber, oğlu Alaaddin üelebi'yle birlikte Ahi Evran Nasreddin Mahmut'u Mevlana öldürttürdü. Bakın, bunları bilmiyorlar. Dolayısıyla, "Mevlana Anadolu'ya ne vermiş" dediğimiz zaman bunları göz önünde bulundurmamız lazım. Felsefe olarak Anadolu'ya ne getirmiştir, bunları bilmemiz lazım. Ayakları yere basmadan konuşan arkadaşlar, bu meselede önce ayaklarını yere basmalıdırlar. Mevlana'yı Mevlana'nın eserlerinden öğrenmelidirler.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- Peki Sayın Bayram, çok teşekkür ediyorum size. Bunu bir başka zaman, bugün Mevlana'yı savunanlar, Mevlana dernekleriyle ya da vakıflarıyla, bugünkü savunucularıyla birlikte sizi de bir araya getiririz, onu tartışırız, bu boyutunu.
üok teşekkürler.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Söylemek istediğim çok şeyleri söyleyemedim.

HULKİ CEVİZOĞLU- İnşallah onu başka bir gece yaparız, ama çok ilginç ve yankı uyandıracak sözler söylediniz. Tabii birçok insan da sizin bu sözlerinizi ilk defa duyuyor zannediyorum, her ne kadar bilimsel platformlarda tartıştığınızı söyleseniz de.
İyi geceler, teşekkürler size.

PROF.DR. MİKAİL BAYRAM- Teşekkür ederim.

----------


## anau

http://www.dailymotion.com/ciafgulen#video=xfeouk

----------


## anau

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R16Fm...eature=related

----------

